# 17110,17000 Bundle



## ralcanta (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like some advice regarding 17110,17000 codes.
Insurance denied 17000 as bundled to 17110, but we placed a modifier -59 on 17110.
Per CCI edits 17000 permits modifier -59.

Are we able to add another modifier -59 to 17000 even though its already on 17110?

I dont want to add the modifier just to get reimbursed, I want to make sure this is coding appropriate. 

Please help!

17000-702.0      ACTINIC KERATOSIS 
17110-078.10     VIRAL WARTS UNSP 
United Healthcare insurance.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 1, 2012)

if the 17110 is a column 1 and the 17000 is a column 2 , as in the 17000 is bundled into the 17110 then the 59 goes on the 17000 not the 17110.


----------



## m.edwards (Mar 4, 2013)

That is exactly correct.  The modifier 59 belongs on the 17000 and not on the 17110.


----------

